# Gooming Essentials



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Seeing as my weekend has pretty much been spent grooming, I thought I'd start a thread on what you just can't live without for grooming - no frills, just the essentials.

Mine are:

*Brush:* #1 All Systems Pin Brush
*Comb:* Oster 7" Grooming Comb (7/8" inch teeth)

*Detangler/De-Mat*: Johnsons Baby Powder 'Pure Cornstarch' with Aloe & Vitamin E (on DRY coat, obviously)
*De-Matting tool:* A Seam Ripper

*Shampoo Face* - Bio-Groom Fluffy Puppy Tearless
*Shampoo Body* - Bio-Groom Protein Lanolin Conditioning Shampoo
*Shampoo Whitening* - haven't found one I love yet, but only tried 2 so far

*Conditioner * - Oster Strawberry Dermasilk dog Conditioner (but want to try the Bio-Groom)
*Conditioner Leave in* - haven't found one I love yet.

*Coat 'Treatment'* (for lack of a better word) - Bio-Groom Alcohol Free Anti-Static Hair Control

*Others:*
Hair Dryer Stand
Groomers Arm
Groomers 'noose' for neck & body
Nail Clippers
Small Baby Safe (blunt end) scissors for between the pads & eyes

And lastly, and most importantly, persistence, patience, a bit more persistence, and a lot more patience!!

What are your essentials???


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have only 1 major grooming essential - a good quality comb . I find the grooming technique more important than the accessories







. I have 4 long haired dogs and NO mats . Sarah


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Dang....all I have is one pair of scissors, a shaver, and a comb. I don't even have a brush (they both hate brushes). Am I depriving my dogs?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have the CC gold pin brush and their butter combs - but I have other combs that work just as good? Maybe it's me.









Shampoos & conditioners are the CC products and Pantene Ice Shine

I absolutely love Pet Silk's Liquid Silk (I've haven't had any for a long time though!!







)

And I don't know how I ever got by without my new round grooming table from Petedge!!!!









Why do I need all this stuff when my dogs have short hair? ....cause I'm spoiled!









Oh, yes, I have small pet sissors and a dematter that I use when I need to.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Let's see:

CC Buttercombs - #00 for body and the face comb. The face comb especially is TDF!

CC Gold Series brush (My only complaint is the size. I may have to try the smaller Fusion brush.)

CC slicker - a must have for feet and legs withe a puppy cut

Shampoo - Pearlyte. I've just redisovered it. It's made by Hylite and has a whitener, oatmeal and a built in conditioner.

Grooming spray - CC's Ice on Ice


I also couldn't live without my grooming table and Groomer's third arm.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

I envy you guys. I love grooming my puppy, but I don't have the supplies yet. I get by with Pert Shampoo, Tresseme conditioner, and a slicking comb. =[


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I envy you guys. I love grooming my puppy, but I don't have the supplies yet. I get by with Pert Shampoo, Tresseme conditioner, and a slicking comb. =[[/B]


The best thing to do is make a 'wish list" of good supplies and just keep working on it. It's best to buy the right grooming tools right off and not waste your money on the cheap ones you can get at the pet store because you'll end up replacing them later on anyway.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=396014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. I used to wonder how different can a comb be? I know a lot of people here use the CC Buttercomb, it seems a popular choice. I only just got my Oster comb - and could NOT believe how well it works! I know, its just a comb, but WOW - it sure made all the difference to me.

The Oster comb is $9.95 from PetEdge, and there are a number of CC Combs here starting from around $20 - $25. Its WELL worth investing in these types of combs.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

What about grooming tables if my pup doesn't hold still? How many of you use them? Is there any way I can make a grooming table? Like, with a leash as the noose thing and whatnot? I'm so clueless


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> What about grooming tables if my pup doesn't hold still? How many of you use them? Is there any way I can make a grooming table? Like, with a leash as the noose thing and whatnot? I'm so clueless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my grooming table and it wasn't very expensive, about $50 from Petedge. (I think they are $60 now). It was one of the last things I got, though.

In the meantime, if you put Tippi up on a washing machine or counter it will work just fine. Just put a towel down so she won't slip.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> What about grooming tables if my pup doesn't hold still? How many of you use them? Is there any way I can make a grooming table? Like, with a leash as the noose thing and whatnot? I'm so clueless
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have this Grooming Arm with Clamp and I also use the Adjustable Nylon Harness - just be sure you have a table suitable to clamp it on to. Otherwise there is this grooming table - I know a few people here have it & like it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

[ Otherwise there is this grooming table - I know a few people here have it & like it.
[/QUOTE]


I have this grooming table from Petedge - it's great!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> [ Otherwise there is this grooming table - I know a few people here have it & like it.



I have this grooming table from Petedge - it's great!!!
[/QUOTE]

yep I just got one to at the recommendation of cathyb. It's awesome! I am using it to train Caira to stay still on a table. I put it on the floor (or on my bed) and make it sit there for a little bit each day to get her used to staying still on a table. (again Cathy's recommendation)


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I love the CC and Isle of Dog shampoos/conditioners, love Ice on Ice spray, Crazy Dog baby dog spray (my favorite) , the CC gold series brush (i got the 27 mm one, and it's too big







but amazing nonetheless) and I COULD NOT live without my tail combs which I use every single day to put Luci's topknot up. Oh...and Dogswell Chicken treats because Luci goes insane if she doesn't get one after grooming time! lol


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

> Otherwise there is this grooming table - I know a few people here have it & like it.[/B]


I didn't know if that table would work for Tippi. She's eight pounds and that's a bit bigger than the other peoples dogs that have tried it out. Do you think it would work out for me? I think I'd rather invest in the table than the clamp. I'm not sure I have a table to stick it on.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=396166
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Lady is bigger, too, about nine pounds and I find a standard size table works better for me. And remember, you'll want to have your brushes, combs, spray, etc. handy so you'll need room for those, too. Otherwise, you'll need to have another stand or table closeby which will take up more room.

I got my table from Petedge. 

http://www.petedge.com/Master-Equipment-Gr...--H-TP15930.pro

When I got it I thought I'd keep it folded up and just take it out when I bathed Lady. Boy, was I wrong!

This is everything I need to make Miss Lady beautiful!


[attachment=24000:attachment]


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=396483
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have a strap or anything to hold her still? Tippi is squirming just sitting in my lap. =P


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No, Lady is old and used to the drill! I would of course never leave her unattended or take my eyes off her for a second.

They do sell nooses that attach to the table. That's what most professional groomers use.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't live without the CC face comb. that's the best one for me. I take it anywhere I take Sparkey.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> I have only 1 major grooming essential - a good quality comb . I find the grooming technique more important than the accessories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm with Sarah on this one, I use two combs one small for the face and a good quality 6 inch combination comb for the body. I loose very little hair if any no mats and beautifully long coats.. I use the Pantene Ice Pro-V shampoo + Pantene Condidioner . I dry on a medium to cool setting with a Challengair floor finishing dryer. I do all my grooming on a medium size grooming table, it is more comfortable for the dog and myself I have found. 
If I do have tearing during teething or stress I mix a boric acid wash up and wash the tear stain areas then dry well ...


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I have purchased 6 of the round table-top tables, some for myself and some for friends. My friends and I have found they are a great tool to teach the young babies 4 months and older to stand safely on the tables we just sit them in the floor (if the step off they can feel a surface) and do a few minutes in the morning while I have my morning coffee. We use the grooming noose not too tight we give enough length so if they do step off it is snug but not choking tight. It is working fantastic even so we never leave the malts on a table unattended it is solely to teach them to stand still on the table while ringside.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have to say that my #1 grooming essential is the yellow bands from lainees. They are the ultra fine, medium weight and they cause very little breakage. I have soooo many kinds of bands from various stores, but I freak if I'm out of my yellow ones and have to replace them asap.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> I have to say that my #1 grooming essential is the yellow bands from lainees. They are the ultra fine, medium weight and they cause very little breakage. I have soooo many kinds of bands from various stores, but I freak if I'm out of my yellow ones and have to replace them asap.[/B]


I use the baby bands but do like the little yellow bands from lainees.. I don't freak if I'm out tho *LOL*


----------



## itsybit (Jun 28, 2007)

I have the round grooming table from Petedge as well. It works great for baby Izzy she's only 2.5 lbs. It also works well for my 12 lb havanese. I just move the arm up as high as it will go. 

Leslie


----------

